# black vs smokey black



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Black is black, fading or not.

Smoky black is black + one copy of cream. One copy of cream does not affect black for whatever reason. Thi is also why buckskins don't look like palominos.

They aren't distinguishable just by looking. A genetic test or parentage known to have guaranteed cream is the only way to know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I know there are a couple of other threads on this forum about the subject. You might want to hunt them down as this topic was just covered recently.


----------

